# Καναρίνια > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  ''Αν είσαι πλάι μου εσύ..''

## petran

Καλησπερα σας και απο εδω ::  :Happy: 
Ξεκιναω και εγω σιγα σιγα,με το καλό την πρωτη μου αποπειρα για πουλακια δικα μου μιας και τα περσινα πουλακια που γεννηθηκαν σπιτι μου ηταν δωρεα του Αντρεα και τον ευχαριστω για άλλη μια φορα.
Περιμενα κάμποσο γιατι εχω το ζευγαρακι μου εξω στο μπαλκονι και ο καιρος,ειδατε..Η θηλυκια μου εκανε καθε 3,4 μερες αυγουλακι.
Σημερα το απογευμα λοιπον εβαλα τα πουλακια στην 76αρα κλουβα μονο με καγκελο,μιας κ δεν βρηκα το ''τοιχακι'' αλλά τελικα ισως και να μην χρειαζοταν.
Παντως στην αρχη,αν και ισως ηταν φυσικο,το ενα απο τα 2 πουλακια εδειχνε φοβισμενο(μαντεψτε,ο αρσενικος).
Η θηλυκια αμεσως πηγε στη κοντινη πατηθρα κ μολις ο αρσενικος πλησιαζε,ανοιγε το στομα της και χοροπηδαγε.Αυτος αμεσως εφευγε κ καθοταν ακομα κ στον πατο.Τελικα μετα απο πανω απο ωρα,τα ειδα με τροπο,να εχουν ηρεμησει,να καθονται κοντα κ μαλιστα,αν ειδα καλα,πεσανε και κατι φιλακια :Love0033: .
Την κλουβα απο το απογευμα που τα ενωσα την εχω μεσα στο σπιτι(το ''ενωμα εγινε μεσα),διοτι ψεκασα την κατασκευη με τα  Dεχιον και τα ξυλα με Icon και αυριο το απογευμα θα τα βγαλω παλι εξω.
Σκοπευω το Σαββατο ή το αργοτερο την Κυριακη,να βγαλω και το καγκελο,παρατηρωντας παντα,τις αντιδρασεις,τις κινησεις και την συμπερφορα των πουλιων..
Αυτα.....θα τα ξαναλεμε απο εδω,πρωτα ο Θεος παντα.
Γεια χαρα.

----------


## wild15

Eυχομαι να σου πανε ολα οπως τα θελεις!!!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Καλή συνέχεια !!
Με το καλό να γεμίσετε μπομπιράκια !!!
 ::

----------


## mparoyfas

με το καλο Πετρο καλη αρχη, σου ευχομαι να απολαύσεις την διαδρομή χαλαρα και ωραία .

----------


## Μπία

Πόσο θα ήθελα κι εγώ πουλάκια να τα φιλώ και να τα εξημερώνω,τα λατρεύω τα γλυκούλια.Με το καλό να τα χαρείς!!

----------


## petran

> Eυχομαι να σου πανε ολα οπως τα θελεις!!!


Σε ευχαριστω πολύ,ευχομαι και σε σενα το ιδιο.




> Καλή συνέχεια !!
> Με το καλό να γεμίσετε μπομπιράκια !!!


Ω ρε κατι φατσουλες...Αμην Μαριε,αμην.Σε ευχαριστω πολύ.









> με το καλο Πετρο καλη αρχη, σου ευχομαι να απολαύσεις την διαδρομή χαλαρα και ωραία .


Ευχαριστω Μάνο,επισης,καλη συνεχεια.Φιλια στην κουταβινα σου..




> Πόσο θα ήθελα κι εγώ πουλάκια να τα φιλώ και να τα εξημερώνω,τα λατρεύω τα γλυκούλια.Με το καλό να τα χαρείς!!


Σε ευχαριστω πολύ.
Γιατι,δεν καταλαβαινω.Δεν μπορεις να εχεις πουλακια;;
Αν και εσυ εχεις το αχτυπητο διδυμο.Τα 2 κολληταρια,τον γατουλη με το καναρινακι σου.

----------


## petran

Τι σας ειπα;οτι θα τα ξαναλεμε απο εδω... :: 
Ηλθε σημερα ο Αντρεας σπιτι μου και εδωσε το o.k, για το P.S.I  :trash: ,sory,για το ενωμα του ζευγαριου ηθελα να πω.
Λιγο πριν ελθει ο Αντρεας,ειδα τα πουλακια,σκαρφαλωμενα πανω στο χωρισμα,να φιλιουνται κ να ανοιγοκλεινουν τα φτερα τους.
Βγαλαμε λοιπον το χωρισμα και στην αρχη ειχαμε αναγνωριστικες κινησεις.Παντως η θηλυκια ψιλοκυνηγουσε τον αρσενικο :oopseyes: .
Ωσπου ξαφνικα τα πηρε ο αρσενικος μετα απο δικο μας δαχτυλο :: (του εβαλα στο youtube κελαιδισμα αρσενικου)και ''ανοιξε λογαριασμο'' :: .
Μετα ακολουθησαν κατι ψιλοαερομαχιες και ειχαμε αναπαρασταση της πρωτης φασης :rollhappy: .
Απο εκει και περα,βλεπω οτι τα πουλακια εχουν αρχισει να ψιλοκουλαρουν,να ηρεμουν σιγα σιγα.

Ελπιζω η συνεχεια να ειναι αναλογη :: .

----------


## petran

Καλησπερα σας και παλι.
Σημερα το πρωι που σηκωθηκα 08.45 :: ,με μεγαλη μου χαρα διαπιστωσα οτι η θηλυκια μου επιτελους,ειχε κανει το πρωτο της αυγουλακι μετα απο 3 ή 4 που ειχε κανει περιστασιακα(οχι καθε μερα),ενω ηταν μονη της,χωρις αρσενικο.
Ευχομαι,να ειναι αποτελεσμα βατεματος,μιας και τα πουλακια τα ενωσα στις 5/4 και αν ειχα π.χ αυγουλακι την επομενη μερα,θα ηταν προφανως ασπορο.
Αμεσως της το πηρα με προσοχη(με ενα μικρο δοσομετρητη)και της εβαλα ενα ψευτικο.Φυσικα και ευτυχως συνεχισε να κλωσσαει το ψευτικο.
Εχω μερικες αποριες και σας παρακαλω,πειτε μου να μην ψαχνω στα αντιστοιχα ποστ.
Ενταξει ρε παιδια,μην :Fighting0029:  :trash:  :Fighting0066:  :Anim 55: 
*1.Βαζω καθε μερα αυγο,ετσι;
2.Βαζω καθε μερα στο νερο βιταμινη c;E βαζω;
3.Νομιζω οτι μπορω να δινω χορταρικα,εως οτου γεννηθει το πρωτο πουλακι,σωστα;
4.Καρνιτινη δινω στον αρσενικο;(αν ναι,θα πινει και η θηλυκια ομως).*
Εχω ψεκασει και την τσοχα 2 μερες πριν βαλω την φωλια με Pinex.
Αν θελετε βεβαια,απαντηστε μου μονολεκτικα,δεν πειραζει.
Γι αυτο εβαλα 1. 2. κτλ.

Ω ρε ,τι θα μου σουρνει τωρα ο Δημητρης :oopseyes:  ::

----------


## jimk1

Πετρο θα σου πω τι κανω εγω με τα δικα μου ζευγαρια και απο εκει και περα κρινεις

Με το πρωτο αυγο σταματω να παρεχω αυγο,ξαναρχιζω με το που βγουν οι νεοσσοι

Απο χορταρικα δινω μπροκολο καθε μερα εχουν δεν εχουν νεοσσους,στους 16 νεοσσους που εχω εως τωρα δεν διαπιστωσα κανενα προβλημα και δεν εχασα κανενα

----------


## kostaskirki

Με το καλό  Πέτρο! Σου εύχομαι τα καλύτερα! !

----------


## nikolaslo

με το καλο και με γερα πουλακια !!!!!!!

----------


## G.T

με το καλο πετρο....εγω το αυγο το ελλατωνω αλλα δεν το σταματω....χορταρικα δινω συνηθως απο την τεταρτη....πεμπτη μερα και μετα.....καλη συνεχεια.....

----------


## jk21

αν βαζεις αυγο βραστο ,αρκει και 3 φορες την εβδομαδα .αν ηταν αυγοτροφη μπορεις και καθε μερα .αλλοι σταματουν να δινουν στους γονεις οταν εχουν αυγα ,γιατι φοβουνται οτι τους πυρωνει .εγω δεν σταματω (δινω βεβαια αυγοτροφη ,οχι σκετο αυγο ) .εκεινοι μπορει να εχουν δει πυρωμα και να το υποστηριζουν ,εγω δεν εχω δει και δεν εχω θεμα να βαζω .Αν εχεις λιπος ομως στον αρσενικο ,τοτε ναι να το μειωσεις πολυ .Στο θηλυκο μην σε νοιαζει 

χορταρικα δεν τα φοβηθηκα ποτε .τις πρωτες μερες προσεχε οσα μπορει να εχουν υπολειματα φαρμακων 

βιταμινη Ε τα πουλια χρειαζονται ολο το χρονο σε φυσικη μορφη σε τροφιμα ή ποτε ποτε σε συνθετικη .Στην προετοιμασια σε υψηλοτερες τιμες .Εξαρταται τι εδινες και ποσο εχεις δωσει μεχρι τωρα 

καρνιτινη μπορεις ανετα να δινεις και στους δυο γονεις .αν δεν εχεις συμπληρωσει 20 ημερες απο την κανονικη δοσολογια ,συνεχιζε να δινεις .αν ναι σταματα και δωσε οταν βγουνε οι νεοσσοι τις πρωτες μερες

----------


## ninos

1. Στην φάση αυτή δεν χρειάζεται άλλο το αυγό.  Το βάζεις πάλι την ημέρα που θα βγει το πρώτο μικρο
2. Όσο η κανάρα είναι στην φωλιά δεν προσφέρουμε χορταρικα, επειδή δημιουργούν μια σχετική κινητικότητα με αποτέλεσμα πιο συχνες, αλλά και πιο υδαρές κουτσουλιές, οπότε και μπορεί να λερώσει την φωλιά.
3. Οι συνθετικές βιταμινες δεν νομίζω να χρειάζονται άλλο.

----------


## petran

Καλημερα σας 
Σημερα η καναρα μου εκανε και το δευτερο αυγο και της το αλλαξα με ψευτικο στις 08.00.
Απλα ηθελα να ρωτησω κατι..
Ειδα κατι ασπρα στιγματα πανω στο σημερινο αυγο.
''Τρεχει'' κατι;;
Εκει που βαζω τα αυγα,εχω απο κατω βαμβακι και απο πανω σπορους.

Καλημερα σας και παλι.

----------


## VasilisM

Ολα καλα Πετρο μην ανησυχεις! Ευχομαι ολα ενσπορα!

----------


## jk21

το λευκο της κουτσουλιας ειναι Πετρο .Συχνα εχω δει σημαδακια κουτσουλιας και σε δικα μου αυγα και βγηκαν κανονικα 


* αυτο που βλεπεται ειναι πραγματικο 10 % περιλλα και μπορειτε να συγκρινεται αν αυτα που διαβαζεται σε μιγματα ειναι 6 % ή 7 % που λενε

----------


## petran

Να στε καλά παιδιά,σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τις γνώμες σας.
Θα ελατώσω το φρεσκο αυγο,μιας και εχω δει λιπος στον αρσενικο μου.
Θα τους βαζω καθε μερα σπορους και αυγοτροφη(5 steps by Ninos) :: .
Το μιγμα σπορων που φυλασω τα αυγα της καναρας δεν ειναι αυτο που τρωνε τα πουλακια.
Καλο μεσημερι.

----------


## jk21

και ποσο % εχεις βαλει εκει Πετρο ; δειχνει αρκετη

----------


## petran

> και ποσο % εχεις βαλει εκει Πετρο ; δειχνει αρκετη


Δημητρη,το μιγμα που τρωνε τα πουλια, το εχω παρει απο το γνωστο μαγαζι στην *****
Δεν ξερω πόσο τοις %..

----------


## jk21

Πετρο βγαινουμε λιγο off topic ,  αλλα δεν σε ρωτω ποσο ειναι αυτο που ταιζεις ,αλλα αυτο που εχεις τα αυγα ,γιατι λες οτι δεν ειναι αυτο που ταιζεις .. ή αυτο που εχεις τα αυγα ειναι το μιγμα που παιρνεις απο κεινο το μαγαζι στο δρομο που αφαιρεσα και αυτο που ταιζεις ειναι καποιο νεο;

----------


## petran

Λοιπον,αυτο που εχω μεσα τα αυγα,εκανα λαθος σε αυτο που ειπα πριν.
Το εχω παρει πριν 2-3 μηνες απο καποιο μαγαζι στο κεντρο.
Τωρα ταιζω με μιγμα απο καποιο μαγαζι,στα δυτικα προαστια.

----------


## petran

Ελαααα και ερχομαστε και εμείςςςς :rollhappy:  ::  :Jumping0046:  :: 

Τα αυγουλακια μας,γεννημενα 10,11,12,13 και 14/4.

----------


## CreCkotiels

πολύ πολύ ωραία !!
Γερά να είναι τα μικρά που θα σκάσουν ...
Με το καλό !!!
 ::  ::  :Happy0159:

----------


## petran

Μάγκες,δεν πιστεύω να ζυγώσει κανείς και να πειραξει την κοπελια μου..Την ''έκατσε'' ::

----------


## nikolaslo

Ευχομαι να ειναι ολα ενσπορα και να βγαλουν γερα πουλακια

----------


## petran

> πολύ πολύ ωραία !!
> Γερά να είναι τα μικρά που θα σκάσουν ...
> Με το καλό !!!


Να σαι καλά ,Μάριε,σε ευχαριστω πολυ,και εσυ οτι επιθυμεις ευχομαι.. :bye:

----------


## mparoyfas

ευχομαι να μην χωράνε στις παλαμες σου τα μικρα που θα βγουν αν και νομιζω εσυ εχει μεγαλες οποτε και 5αδα σε παίρνει  :Icon Biggrin:  με το καλο να ανταμωσεις με τα μικρα σου!

----------


## Μπία

Πωπωπω ομορφιές,τι ωραίο ζευγάρι και τι όμορφα αυγουλάκια ::

----------


## petran

> Ευχομαι να ειναι ολα ενσπορα και να βγαλουν γερα πουλακια





> ευχομαι να μην χωράνε στις παλαμες σου τα μικρα που θα βγουν αν και νομιζω εσυ εχει μεγαλες οποτε και 5αδα σε παίρνει  με το καλο να ανταμωσεις με τα μικρα σου!





> Πωπωπω ομορφιές,τι ωραίο ζευγάρι και τι όμορφα αυγουλάκια


Να στε καλά παιδιά,σας ευχαριστω απο καρδιας για τις ευχες.
Και εσεις οτι επιθυμειτε,ευχομαι.

----------


## lefteris13

ποτε να ρθω να κανουμε ωοσκοπηση-εχω τρελα με τη διαδικασια :rollhappy:

----------


## CreCkotiels

Άντε με το καλό και η ωοσκόπησηηη!! 
Τα καλύτερααα ... και με το καλό και η εκκόλαψη !!!

----------


## jk21

εχω τη χαρα να εχω πληροφορηθει (μιλησα με τον Πετρο για κατι αλλο ) οτι εγινε σημερα και με πολυ καλα αποτελεσματα !!! θα μας τα πει εκεινος φανταζομαι

----------


## lefteris13

> εχω τη χαρα να εχω πληροφορηθει (μιλησα με τον Πετρο για κατι αλλο ) οτι εγινε σημερα και με πολυ καλα αποτελεσματα !!! θα μας τα πει εκεινος φανταζομαι


με προλαβε ο Ανδρεας :: Πετρο να ρθω να τα ξαναδουμε;ο Ανδρεας κι εσυ λογω ηλικιας μπορει να μην ειδατε καλα :Rolleye0012:

----------


## poulis62

Πέτρο εύχομαι όλα να πάνε καλά

----------


## amastro

> με προλαβε ο ΑνδρεαςΠετρο να ρθω να τα ξαναδουμε;ο Ανδρεας κι εσυ λογω ηλικιας μπορει να μην ειδατε καλα


Δε θα πας και συ 40-φεύγα, θα δεις τη γλύκα.
Τουλάχιστον τα μάτια μας δουλεύουν ακόμα καλά  ::  , όλα τα άλλα κάνουν "χρίτσι-χρίτσι" που λέει και ο Αλκίνοος.

Μόνο το ένα από τα αυγά φάνηκε άσπορο, αλλά θα ήθελα ένα τσεκάρισμα ακόμα σε δύο-τρεις μέρες.
Οπότε Λευτέρη πρέπει να ψήσουμε τον Πέτρο για μια ακόμη ωοσκόπηση, άσε που φτιάχνει και ωραίο καφεδάκι.

----------


## lefteris13

> Μόνο το ένα από τα αυγά φάνηκε άσπορο, αλλά θα ήθελα ένα τσεκάρισμα ακόμα σε δύο-τρεις μέρες.
> Οπότε Λευτέρη πρέπει να ψήσουμε τον Πέτρο για μια ακόμη ωοσκόπηση, άσε που φτιάχνει και ωραίο καφεδάκι.


καλα το τελευταιο αυγο ειχε κλεισει σημερα 5 μερες επωασης και δεν εχουν ασφαλες 1000% συμπερασμα;..σε 2 3 μερες θα κοντευει η εκκολαψη των πρωτων και εσυ θα κανεις ωοσκοπηση :Evilgrin0007: ;..εγω οταν κλεινουν 3 μερες επωασης τα βλεπω..για να μην πω νωριτερα και υπερβαλλω..καλα λεω εγω..γεραματα ή χαλασμενος φακος :oopseyes: 

//να διευκρινισω βεβαια οτι εγω τα παιρνω με τη φωλια στο δωματιο μου και τα κλεινω ολα οποτε εχω σκοταδι και τα τσεκαρω με την ησυχια μου να απολαυσω τη διαδικασια..δεν κανω δουλειες του ποδιου επιτοπου στο κλουβι..

----------


## amastro

Στα πρώτα 3 ο Πέτρος είχε κάνει αντικατάσταση με πλαστικά. Οπότε η τετράδα ήταν σήμερα στην 6η μέρα και το πέμπτο στη 5η μέρα επώασης.
Το φακουδάκι έδειξε, αλλά και τα γερακίσια μάτια μας :oopseyes:  είδαν, ξεκάθαρα 4 ένπορα.
Μάλιστα, στο ένα φάνηκε καθαρά να χτυπά η καρδούλα. Όσες φορές και να το έχω δει αυτό, πάντα με αφήνει άφωνο.

----------


## nikolaslo

Μπραβο Πετρο  με το καλο να ερθουν τα πουλακια σου,νομιζω ομως οτι προκαλεσες διπλωματικο επεισόδιο .

----------


## petran

> //να διευκρινισω βεβαια οτι εγω τα παιρνω με τη φωλια στο δωματιο μου και τα κλεινω ολα οποτε εχω σκοταδι


Και εμεις* στα σκοτεινά το καναμε* με τον Αντρεα :rollhappy:  ::  :Party0035: 
Πηραμε τη φωλια μεσα στο σπιτι,εκλεισα το ρολο να σκοτεινιασει και εκει ο DR ANTREAS ''εδειξε'' οτι το εχει....

----------


## petran

> με προλαβε ο ΑνδρεαςΠετρο να ρθω να τα ξαναδουμε;ο Ανδρεας κι εσυ λογω ηλικιας μπορει να μην ειδατε καλα


Τωρα που το λες,δεν εχεις και αδικο για τον Αντρεα.
Αφου να φανταστεις,αντι να παρει τη φωλια,επιασε στην αρχη την αυγοθηκη ::  ::  ::

----------


## amastro

Κάνε φίλους να δεις καλό.

----------


## petran

> καλα το τελευταιο αυγο ειχε κλεισει σημερα 5 μερες επωασης και δεν εχουν ασφαλες 1000% συμπερασμα;..σε 2 3 μερες θα κοντευει η εκκολαψη των πρωτων και εσυ θα κανεις ωοσκοπηση;..εγω οταν κλεινουν 3 μερες επωασης τα βλεπω..για να μην πω νωριτερα και υπερβαλλω..καλα λεω εγω..γεραματα ή χαλασμενος φακος
> 
> //να διευκρινισω βεβαια οτι εγω τα παιρνω με τη φωλια στο δωματιο μου και τα κλεινω ολα οποτε εχω σκοταδι και τα τσεκαρω με την ησυχια μου να απολαυσω τη διαδικασια..δεν κανω δουλειες του ποδιου επιτοπου στο κλουβι..


Καλά,σοβαρα τωρα.Πιστευω οτι ο Λευτερης ειναι πάρα πολύ εμπειρος.
Φαινεται ο ανθρωπος.
Δεν αποκλειω μαλιστα,να μπορει να ''βλεπει''τα αυγα,πριν καν τα γεννησει η καναρα ::  ::  :rollhappy: 


Λευτερη με χαρά να πιουμε το καφεδακι σπιτι μου.
Να ερθει και ο Αντρεας,φτανει να μην συμπεσει το καφεδακι με τον οφθαλμιατρο του. ::

----------


## petran

Γεια χαρα.
14η μερα σημερα και μεχρι τωρα 16.00 δεν εχει σκασει κανενα αυγο.
Ξερω οτι ''συμβαινει'' αλλά ελπιζω να μην εχει γινει καμμια βλακεια.Αν οχι και αυριο, τότε :sad:  :Sick0018: 
Στις 13/4 θυμιζω μου εκανε το τεταρτο αυγο και αμεσως της επεστρεψα και τα άλλα 3 τα αληθινα μιας και τα ειχα αντικαταστησει με ψευτικα.
Στις 14/4 εκανε και πεμπτο.
Και η ωοσκοπηση εδειξε 4 στα 5.Τι να πω..

----------


## jimk1

υπομονη

----------


## lefteris13

τα μικρα επρεπε να χαν βγει χτες και οχι σημερα τουλαχιστον καποια..το 4ο νωρις το πρωι αφου δεν εφυγε απο τη φωλια-δεν κρυωσε..τα αλλα 3 προς το μεσημερι χτες και μετα και το 5ο σημερα το πρωι ..δηλαδη για ολα τα αυγα η προθεσμια εχει περασει ειδικα για τα 4 κατα πολυ τουλαχιστον 1 24ωρο επιπλεον..ομως μην τα πειραξεις ακομα να εξαντληθουν οι ελπιδες 1 μερα ακομα, μπορω να ρθω να τα κοιταξω αν θες..

----------


## petran

Καλησπερα σας.Δυστυχως  τα ασχημα νεα επιβεβαιωθηκαν.Ηρθε ο Λευτερης και εκανε την ''νεκροψια''(ανοιξε τα αυγα).Και τα 5 ηταν νεκρα.
Τα 4 αρκετα σχηματισμενα και συμφωνα με τον Λευτερη,πεθαναν προς τις τελευταιες μερες πριν σκασουν.Ισως και το πεμπτο να ηταν ενσπορο,αλλά ηταν σκετο ''ζουμι''που σημαινει οτι,ακομα κ αν ηταν ενσπορο,πεθανε την πρωτη-δευτερη μερα.
Μερικες σκεψεις μου:
Αν και ο αρσενικος ειναι τουμπανο απο λιπος,προφανως διοτι βρηκε την ευκαιρια να τρωει πολυ μιας κ η καναρα κλωσσουσε,παντως τα αυγα ηταν ενσπορα..
Η θηλυκια στην κοιλιτσα της και τα εντερα της ειναι μια χαρά.
Προσπαθησα να κανω οσο καλυτερη προετοιμασια μπορουσα,συμφωνα παντα με την ελαχιστη εως μηδαμινη πειρα μου.
Εδινα ασβεστιο,ferti-vit,καρνιτινη,αυγοτροφη,φρεσ  κα λαχανικα για πολύ καιρο πριν,τακτικη καθαριοτητα,σουπιοκοκκαλο στο κλουβι,2-3 φορες τη μερα αλλαγη νερου.
Το θεμα που εχει η θηλυκια με το ματακι της,αν και ασχετος δεν νομιζω να παιζει καποιο ρολο.
Τα αυγα δεν τα ειδε ο ηλιος.
Η καναρα κλωσσουσε,εξαντλητικα θα ελεγα.
Τι άλλο να πω,δεν ξερω ειμαι πολυ στεναχωρημενος.
Τοσος κοπος,αγωνια,συνεχεια στο μπαλκονι,200 φορες την μερα,μεσα εξω,και τιποτα,ουτε ενα πουλακι ::  :: .

Τελικα θα κανω το εξης..Θα παρω αυριο την θηλυκια που παραλιγο να ειχε θεμα(ή ειχε)δυστοκιας,και θα βαλω και με αυτην τον αρσενικο.
Να δω μηπως εχει καποιο ''θεμα'' η δικια μου θηλυκια,ή στην τελικη,να εχω περισσοτερες πιθανοτητες να γεννηθουν πουλακια στο σπιτι μου.

Αν μπορουν ας μου που τα εμπειρα παιδια,μπορω αυτες τις 2-3 μερες που εχω το ζευγαρακι μου,μαζι μεν αλλά χωρις φωλια,να κανω κατι με το ματακι της;
Ας πουμε,να βαλω χαμομιλακι,αλοιφη,πλυσιμο με ορο,κατι απο ολα αυτα.(ξερω οτι εχω ''ανοιξει'' αλλού το θεμα με το ματακι της αλλά εδω θα ειναι πιο επικαιρο.

Σε λιγο θα ανεβασω φωτο με τα νεκρα αυγα.Το βαζω σε άλλο ''θεμα''γιατι ισως να μην θελουν καποια παιδια να το δουν..
Ευχαριστω για την φιλοξενια και για την οποια βοηθεια.

----------


## G.T

πετρο συμβαινει αυτο καμμια φορα αν και να σταματησουν και τα 4 να αναπτυσονται ενω η καναρα κλωσσουσε κανονικα ειναι λιγο περιεργο....αν την εβλεπες ανυσηχη θα σου ελεγα μηπως ειχες καποιο θεμα....π.χ ψειρα....δεν μου εχει τυχει σε τετοιο βαθμο....εχω πεταξει 4 και 5 αυγα ασπορα....μου εχουν τυχει φωλιες που απο τα 5 αυγα βγηκανε τα 2 τα αλλα 2 καπου σταματησανε για καποιο λογο....και το 5 ητν ασπορο....4 στα 5 και τελικα 5 στα 5 οχι....οσο για την καναρα σου δεν νομιζω να επηρεαζεται απο μια αλοιφη  που πιθανον να της βαλεις....αρκει να σε εχει δυνηθησει στο πιασιμο...μν τν στρεσαρεις....καλη συνεχεια και μν απογοητευεσαι....ολα μεσα ειναι και τα καλα και τα στραβα........

----------


## petran

> πετρο συμβαινει αυτο καμμια φορα αν και να σταματησουν και τα 4 να αναπτυσονται ενω η καναρα κλωσσουσε κανονικα ειναι λιγο περιεργο....αν την εβλεπες ανυσηχη θα σου ελεγα μηπως ειχες καποιο θεμα....π.χ ψειρα....δεν μου εχει τυχει σε τετοιο βαθμο....εχω πεταξει 4 και 5 αυγα ασπορα....μου εχουν τυχει φωλιες που απο τα 5 αυγα βγηκανε τα 2 τα αλλα 2 καπου σταματησανε για καποιο λογο....και το 5 ητν ασπορο....4 στα 5 και τελικα 5 στα 5 οχι....οσο για την καναρα σου δεν νομιζω να επηρεαζεται απο μια αλοιφη  που πιθανον να της βαλεις....αρκει να σε εχει δυνηθησει στο πιασιμο...μν τν στρεσαρεις....καλη συνεχεια και μν απογοητευεσαι....ολα μεσα ειναι και τα καλα και τα στραβα........


Ουτε ανησυχη ηταν οταν κλωσαγε,ουτε την πειραζε που την επιανα και της εβαζα αλοιφη.Αμεσως μετα πηγαινε στη φωλια.
Ψειρα δεν...γιατι ειχα ριξει ψειροσκονη στην φωλια και icon στην κατασκευη.
Σε ευχαριστω πολυ παντως.

----------


## jk21

Πετρο συχνα σταματημα εκκολαψης τελευταιες μερες ,οφειλεται σε αποτομη πτωση της υγρασιας

για ποιο λογο να συνεχισεις με αλοιφες στην καναρα; επιδεινωθηκε; αν ναι , ενημερωσε το σχετικο θεμα .Αν οχι δεν χρειαζεται να της βαλεις αλλη αλοιφη 

Τα αυγα αν μπουνε ,θα μπουνε στο παρον θεμα .Οπου και να ανεβουν το ιδιο δεν ειναι;

----------


## petran

Παρακαλω,τα φώτα σας..

----------


## jk21

Η εκολλαψη εχει σταματησει νωριτερα .Πιστευω καπου μεταξυ 8η με 10η μερα εκκολαψης ,αλλα δεν ειμαι απολυτος

----------


## petran

> Πετρο συχνα σταματημα εκκολαψης τελευταιες μερες ,οφειλεται σε αποτομη πτωση της υγρασιας
> 
> για ποιο λογο να συνεχισεις με αλοιφες στην καναρα; επιδεινωθηκε; αν ναι , ενημερωσε το σχετικο θεμα .Αν οχι δεν χρειαζεται να της βαλεις αλλη αλοιφη 
> 
> Τα αυγα αν μπουνε ,θα μπουνε στο παρον θεμα .Οπου και να ανεβουν το ιδιο δεν ειναι;


Δημητρη,δεν συνεχισα την αλοιφη,απλα,ρωτησα,μηπως τωρα που κανει ενα διαλειμα απο το ζευγαρωμα,να της εβαζα.
Επισης,δεν εννοουσα οτι θα εβαζα τις φωτο με τα αυγα,σε αλλο μερος.Απλα ''προιδοποιησα''*οτι θα τις βαλω παρακατω*,μηπως καποιο παιδι δεν θελει να τις δει.

----------


## jk21

Οι κουτσουλιες παντως ,δεν μου πολυαρεσουν .Δεν εβαζες και τις κοιλιες τους σε φωτο;

----------


## G.T

να πω την βλακεια μου?εχουμε μετρησει σωστα τις μερες? :Fighting0029:  :Anim 45:  :trash:

----------


## petran

> Οι κουτσουλιες παντως ,δεν μου πολυαρεσουν .Δεν εβαζες και τις κοιλιες τους σε φωτο;


Ο Λευτερης ειδε τις κοιλιτσες και των δύο.
Ειπαμε,ο αρσενικος ειναι τουμπανο απο λιπος,η θηλυκια εχει πεντακαθαρη κοιλιτσα και καθολου διογκωμενα εντερα.

----------


## petran

> να πω την βλακεια μου?εχουμε μετρησει σωστα τις μερες?


Δυστυχως,ναι.Οτι εχω γραψει στο#23 post.

----------


## ninos

Να πω και εγώ την άποψη μου, εαν και δεν μπορώ να είμαι σίγουρος. Εκτός απο την 2η φωτογραφία, όπου σίγουρα ο νεοσσός είναι νεκρός, άντε και της 3ης φωτογραφίας, όπου δεν φαίνεται να αιματώνεται το έμβρυο, για τα υπόλοιπα αυγά δεν βάζω το χέρι μου στην φωτιά ότι είχε σταματήσει η εκκόλαψη. 

Ειδικά στην πρώτη φωτογραφία, οι φλέβες φαίνεται να αιματώνονται κανονικά.

Οι κουτσουλιές πάλι, εμένα μου φαίνονται φυσιολογικές

----------


## jimk1

Κατα την δικη μου αποψη σιγουρα η εκκολαψη σταματησε πριν 10 μερα βαση των διαφορων αρθρων και video που κυκλοφορουν,το γιατι πολυ δυσκολο

να απαντηθει εφοσον η καναρα κλωσσα κανονικα.Υπαρχει περιπτωση Πετρο καποιο βραδυ να εμεινε εκτος φωλιας στο λεω αυτο γιατι ενα βραδυ στο εσωτερικο ζευγαρι που ειχα χρονοδιακοπτη το φως εσβησε και δεν αναψε το φως ασφαλιας και η καναρα που ετρωγε εμεινε εκτος φωλιας ευτυχως στον ελεγχο που εκανα πριν παω για υπνο την ειδα εκτος ,ευτυχως

----------


## petran

> Κατα την δικη μου αποψη σιγουρα η εκκολαψη σταματησε πριν 10 μερα βαση των διαφορων αρθρων και video που κυκλοφορουν,το γιατι πολυ δυσκολο
> 
> να απαντηθει εφοσον η καναρα κλωσσα κανονικα.Υπαρχει περιπτωση Πετρο καποιο βραδυ να εμεινε εκτος φωλιας στο λεω αυτο γιατι ενα βραδυ στο εσωτερικο ζευγαρι που ειχα χρονοδιακοπτη το φως εσβησε και δεν αναψε το φως ασφαλιας και η καναρα που ετρωγε εμεινε εκτος φωλιας ευτυχως στον ελεγχο που εκανα πριν παω για υπνο την ειδα εκτος ,ευτυχως


Τι να σου πω;;Τα πουλια τα εχω στο μπαλκονι.
Παντως οπως προειπα η καναρα κλωσσουσε χωρις σταματημο.Και οταν εβγαινε,λιγο νερο,''κακά'',2-3 σπορους και στη φωλια παλι.
Ευχαριστω για το ενδιαφερον.

----------


## lefteris13

τα αυγα τα ελεγξα πρωτου τα ανοιξω προφανως..σε κανενα δεν υπηρχαν φλεβες σε ολα ειχε γινει αυτο που λεγεται αιμολυση  νομιζω απλα ενα ειχε πιο κοκκινωπο χρωμα τα αλλα πιο σκουρο και μυριζαν εντονα..ασχημα προφανως. αλλωστε ειναι εμφανες οτι ειναι νεκρα εμβρυα αρκετες ημερες πριν την εκκολαψη και σημερα  η 16η μερα ποτε θα βγαιναν υποθετικα μιλαμε την 20?καναρινια ειναι οχι κοτες.μαλλον ολα ενσπορα ηταν γιατι και το 5ο ειχε μια κρουστα στο κεντρο μαλλον ψοφησε τις πρωτες μερες αυτο..

----------


## petran

Καλημερα σας.Μετα την απολυτη καταστροφη στην προηγουμενη αποπειρα αναπαραγωγης(5 αυγα που δεν ''εσκασε'' κανενα),το ζευγαρακι μου, εκανε και παλι μια νεα πενταδα :: ,οπου αυτη τη στιγμη εχουν σκασει τα 3 αυγα.Στις 19,21,και 22 Μαιου.
Το ερωτημα μου ειναι το εξης.Εχω μεσα στη φωλια 3 νεοσσους κ 2 αυγα.Ακομα και αν βαλουμε σαν ημερομηνια γεννησης του τελευταιου αυγου στις 9/5 που γυρισα απο ταξιδι και βρηκα 5 αυγα,σημερα ειναι η 15η μερα.Ποσο να περιμενω και τι να κανω;Δηλαδη καποια στιγμη να τα ''πεταξω'';
Βεβαια περσι η ιδια καναρα,''πεταξε'' μονη της 2 αυγα που δεν εσκασαν...Και παλι καλημερα.

Υ.Γ:Στις 6/5 το απογευμα ο Αντρεας βρηκε 2 αυγα και ειπαμε εγω γυρισα και βρηκα 5.

----------


## lefteris13

καλημερα Πετρο 99% δεν υπαρχουν ελπιδες για τα αλλα 2, αφου εκλεισαν 15-16 μερες επωασης σημερα..αν ηταν ενσπορα οπως ειχατε δει, ψοφησαν μεσα παλι, αλλα αφου εχεις 3 μικρα εισαι μια χαρα!

----------


## petran

> καλημερα Πετρο 99% δεν υπαρχουν ελπιδες για τα αλλα 2, αφου εκλεισαν 15-16 μερες επωασης σημερα..αν ηταν ενσπορα οπως ειχατε δει, ψοφησαν μεσα παλι, αλλα αφου εχεις 3 μικρα εισαι μια χαρα!


Καλημερα..o.k απλα,ρωταω,μεχρι πότε να περιμενω το αργοτερο,για να πεταξω τα αυγα;

----------


## CreCkotiels

Κ.Πετρο αν τα μικρά είναι ακόμα μωρά μωρά και δεν έχουν δυναμώσει εγώ τα αφήνω για να μπορούν να στηρίζονται και να σηκώνονται για να ζητάνε φαγητό !
Εγώ αν όντως είναι 15 ημέρες θα τα έβγαζα από Τρίτη - Τετάρτη ! 
Είστε σίγουρος για τις ημερομηνίες !?
Να σας ζήσουν τα ζουζούνια ...

----------


## petran

> Κ.Πετρο αν τα μικρά είναι ακόμα μωρά μωρά και δεν έχουν δυναμώσει εγώ τα αφήνω για να μπορούν να στηρίζονται και να σηκώνονται για να ζητάνε φαγητό !
> Εγώ αν όντως είναι 15 ημέρες θα τα έβγαζα από Τρίτη - Τετάρτη ! 
> Είστε σίγουρος για τις ημερομηνίες !?
> Να σας ζήσουν τα ζουζούνια ...


Μαριε καλημερα.Καταρχην,θα με λες Πέτρο(σκετο :: ).
Οπως εγραψα και πριν,αντε το τελευταιο,να γεννηθηκε 9/5,οπότε...
Ευχαριστω πολυ για τις ευχες.
Σε μερικες μερες,καλά να ειναι πρωτα ο Θεος,θα ανεβασω φωτο.
Παντως,πριν λιγο που τα ειδα,νομιζω οτι ''ξεπεταγονται''σιγα σιγα :Happy0064:

----------


## ninos

Άστα για να στηρίζονται τα μικρά. Μην τα πετάξεις ακόμα

----------


## amastro

Να σου ζήσουν.
 Αυτή την Κυριακή δεν με άφησε η σχολική εκδρομή, την άλλη θα έρθω να τα δω από κοντά.

----------


## lefteris13

> Να σου ζήσουν.
>  Αυτή την Κυριακή δεν με άφησε η σχολική εκδρομή, την άλλη θα έρθω να τα δω από κοντά.


μεσα και εγω :Sick0018:

----------


## petran

> Να σου ζήσουν.
>  Αυτή την Κυριακή δεν με άφησε η σχολική εκδρομή, την άλλη θα έρθω να τα δω από κοντά.





> μεσα και εγω


Πολύ ευχαρίστως...

----------


## johnakos32

Οσο αναφορα την αιματωση των φλεβων απο το εμβρυο εχω να πω οτι μπορει το πουλακι να εχει πεθανει αλλα αιμολυση να συμβει 2-3 ημερες μετα τον θανατο του , δεν συμβαινει αμεσως με το πεθανει .
Τωρα τα αιτια που τα αυγα της πρωτης γεννας δεν βγηκαν ειναι πολλα , παντως δεν επαιξε ρολο σιγουρο το κλωσσημα της θηλυκιας κατι αλλο ηταν .
Πετρο να σου ζησουν τα μικρακια !Συμφωνω με τον Στελιο στο να μεινουν τα αυγα μεχρις τις πρωτες ημερες ζωης των νεοσσων να στηριζονται δεν χανεις κατι με το να τα πεταξει 3-4 μερες μετα.
Καλη συνεχεια !

----------


## petran

Για παμε και εμεις σιγα σιγα.. ::

----------


## petran

> Οσο αναφορα την αιματωση των φλεβων απο το εμβρυο εχω να πω οτι μπορει το πουλακι να εχει πεθανει αλλα αιμολυση να συμβει 2-3 ημερες μετα τον θανατο του , δεν συμβαινει αμεσως με το πεθανει .
> Τωρα τα αιτια που τα αυγα της πρωτης γεννας δεν βγηκαν ειναι πολλα , παντως δεν επαιξε ρολο σιγουρο το κλωσσημα της θηλυκιας κατι αλλο ηταν .
> Πετρο να σου ζησουν τα μικρακια !Συμφωνω με τον Στελιο στο να μεινουν τα αυγα μεχρις τις πρωτες ημερες ζωης των νεοσσων να στηριζονται δεν χανεις κατι με το να τα πεταξει 3-4 μερες μετα.
> Καλη συνεχεια !


Σ ευχαριστω πολυ για τις ευχες.Ευχομαι και σε σενα,να πανε τα πραγματα οπως επιθυμεις..Να σαι καλά.

Το μεσημερι που γυρισα σπιτι,βρηκα ενα απο τα 2 αυγα που δεν ειχαν ''σκασει''μεσα στην απεναντι αυγοθηκη απο τη φωλια,με το εμβρυο φυσικα νεκρο,μια αμορφη μαζα.Χτες ειδα καποια στιγμη,τον αρσενικο να εχει στο στομα του ενα ''κομματι'',και σκεφτηκα οτι ισως ηταν αυγο που τους ειχα βρασει.Πηγε και το αφησε στην αυγοθηκη.Σημερα καποιος απο τους 2 γονεις,πηγαν ολοκληρο το αυγο(σπασμενο βεβαια) στην αυγοθηκη.

----------


## petran

Μεγαλωνουνε οι 3 ψυχουλες μου ::  :Love0033:

----------


## petran

Η νεα μου αδυναμια :: ,το μικροτερο απο τα καναρινακια μου :Jumping0011: 

Ηθελα να ηξερα,απο που πηρε το λιγο καφε χρωμα..

----------


## CreCkotiels

βρε ζουζουνάκι όμορφοοοο !!!  :Love0020:  :Love0020: 
Πολύ όμορφο !!! Αλλά μοιάζει για cinnamon  !!!
 Βασικά στα κοκατιλ cinnamon λέγεται αυτό στα καναρίνια δεν ξερω ...

Αλλά κάτι μου λέει ότι η φωτογραφία μου εδώ  #3 δεν ήταν τυχαία ... δεν ξέρω , μήπως ?  :Confused0006:  :Rolleye0012:

----------


## lefteris13

ναι σιναμον-κανελι ειναι επειδη ο αρσενικος ηταν φορεας του χρωματος και βασει γενετικης αυτο το μικρο ειναι θηλυκο

----------


## CreCkotiels

Καλημέρα κ.Πέτρο !
τί κάνουν τα ζουζουνάκια ?  :Innocent0006:

----------


## petran

Καλημερα *κυριε* Μαριε.
Μεγαλωνουν τα λαμογια και περιμενουν να βγουνε εξω απο τη φωλια.
Και αδελφακια περιμενουν αλλά θα δουμε τι θα κανουμε..


Μου αρεσει που κ τα 3 εχουν διαφορετικα χρωματα.

----------


## CreCkotiels

> Καλημερα *κυριε* Μαριε.


 ::  ::  

πωπωπω κάτι φατσούλες !
 Με το καλό λοιπόν !
 Εν το μεταξύ κάτι off topic , την μέρα που σας ευχήθηκα για πρώτη φορά και σας παρέθεσα δύο πανέμορφα πουλάκια ως ευχή (#3) για επιτυχία , τα βρήκα τελείως τυχαία !
Τώρα όσο μεγαλώνουν τα μικρά σας μοιάζουν όλο και πιο πολύ με αυτά της φωτογραφίας ...
πφφφ μάλλον εκείνη η μέρα ήταν η τυχερή μου , αν είχα πάρει λαχείο τώρα μπορεί να ήμουν εκατομμυριούχος πφφφ  :Party0016:  χαχαχα

Δεν πειράζει !!! 
Συγνώμη για το off topic απλά πραγματικά όσο τα βλέπω ανατριχιάζω με την σύμπτωση !!!

----------


## petran

> πωπωπω κάτι φατσούλες !
>  Με το καλό λοιπόν !
>  Εν το μεταξύ κάτι off topic , την μέρα που σας ευχήθηκα για πρώτη φορά και σας παρέθεσα δύο πανέμορφα πουλάκια ως ευχή (#3) για επιτυχία , τα βρήκα τελείως τυχαία !
> Τώρα όσο μεγαλώνουν τα μικρά σας μοιάζουν όλο και πιο πολύ με αυτά της φωτογραφίας ...
> πφφφ μάλλον εκείνη η μέρα ήταν η τυχερή μου , αν είχα πάρει λαχείο τώρα μπορεί να ήμουν εκατομμυριούχος πφφφ  χαχαχα
> 
> Δεν πειράζει !!! 
> Συγνώμη για το off topic απλά πραγματικά όσο τα βλέπω ανατριχιάζω με την σύμπτωση !!!


Μαριε,ειχα δει τις προαλλες που εγραψες για καποιο ''προφητικο''σου post,οπου κ μου ευχοσουν να βγαλω πουλακια,κ τελικα μοιαζουν οπως μου ευχηθηκες.Σορυ που αμελησα να απαντησω.

----------


## petran

Οι 3 ''φυγαδες''

----------


## wild15

Πολυ ομορφα Πετρο να σου ζησουν!!!!

----------


## CreCkotiels

> ''προφητικο''


όχι δα και προφητικό , απλά έτυχε !!!  :winky:  

Βρεεεε τί φΑτσούλες είναι αυτές ??  :Innocent0006:  :Innocent0006:  :Innocent0006: 
Με το καλό να ανέβουν στο κλαρί και να κελαηδήσουν !!!! :Love0020:  :Love0020: 
Μπράβο κ.Πέτρο ... όλα τέλεια !
 Άντε να είναι καλά ...

----------


## petran

> Πολυ ομορφα Πετρο να σου ζησουν!!!!





> όχι δα και προφητικό , απλά έτυχε !!!  
> 
> Βρεεεε τί φΑτσούλες είναι αυτές ?? 
> Με το καλό να ανέβουν στο κλαρί και να κελαηδήσουν !!!!
> Μπράβο κ.Πέτρο ... όλα τέλεια !
>  Άντε να είναι καλά ...


Να στε καλα παιδια,ευχαριστω πολυ,και σε σας ευχομαι τα καλυτερα.. :Happy:

----------


## ninos

Πανέμορφα Πέτρο

----------


## petran

> Πανέμορφα Πέτρο


Ευχαριστω πολυ Στελιο.
Λεω να παω αλλον ενα ''γυρο'' ::  :trash:

----------


## Μπία

Πανέμορφα !!!!!αυτό δεξιά μου έκανε κλικ ::

----------


## petran

Η καφετουλα(συμφωνα με τον Λευτερη) σημερα ειπε να παει την πρωτη της βολτα.Και στο κλαρι και στο παραθυρο..

----------


## amastro

Δεν άντεξες. Το πήρες μέσα στο σπίτι να σου κάνει παρέα; 
Κουκλί είναι. Όσο μεγαλώνει γίνεται και πιο όμορφο.
Πρόσεχε τα παράθυρα.

----------


## petran

Οι 3 ''φυγαδες Νο2'' ::  :Happy0159:

----------


## petran

Τα 2 απο τα 3 καναρινακια μου..


Θα ηθελα να ρωτησω κ το εξης:Μπορω να αρχισω να βαζω κανα βιντεακι με ηχους απο τιμπραντο απο το internet;
Αν ναι,το πρωι,ισως ειναι καπως ''θεμα'',αλλά το σουρουπο μπορω ανετα να βαζω διπλα το tablet,εκει γυρω στις 20.00-21.00,σωστα;;

----------


## jk21

Μπορεις

----------


## petran

Τα 3 μικρακια μου,χτες,βγηκαν για λιγο να λιαστουν :Jumping0046:

----------


## CreCkotiels

Ζουζούνια   :Happy0064:

----------

